# Lake Allatoona boat slips



## dbryan23 (Oct 15, 2014)

Can anybody give me an idea of wet slip prices on Allatoona?  None of the marinas post their rates online.  And I'd rather not call and have them call me back 20 times asking if I'm going to rent a slip.

The specific marina doesn't matter.  I'm just looking for a general price per foot for a larger boat in a wet slip (covered or uncovered) with power hook-up.

Thanks.


----------



## HMT Atlanta (Oct 16, 2014)

I have a covered wet slip at harbor town at allatoona. 19' runs 185/mo, I'll likely pull it end of nov and leave it there on the trailer for the winter as I'll be hitting other lakes as well


----------



## brianj (Oct 17, 2014)

Victoria for a 25' is about $220/month, covered wet slip and electric.


----------

